# Trifecta performance tune installed !!!



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok well it took a while for me to figure it out and how to download this tune. It was mainly because i was downloading it through gmail and not yahoo. Anyway i got a chance to do a few runs via a phone app that does timed runs(yes noted they arent the best at all in accuracy but thats all i have for now till i do a vid bone stock cruze vs me). Well before my tune i was able to do a few runs stock and got about 10.6-10.9 0-60mph times. After the tune if i can get the **** thing to not bounce off the rev limiter i got 9.5-9.6 0-60mph times. Now speaking with Vince i wasnt doing this the best way. I was shifting too high and these cars die out around 5-5.5k rpms.

So ill try another run just leaving it in M mode and see what happens. Again i will try my best to get a vid up of me going against a stock one just to see how big or small the difference is with this tune. I do admit i am very happy with it mainly because in D the tranny shifts lower rpms, the torque is definitly noticable especially coming off a corner, the power wasnt anything to say wow i feel a big difference but there is a difference. Normal driving the wife might not like the hard shifts between 1-2 and 2-3rd but i dont mind since its her DD i have to wait and see what she thinks. Either way very happy with the tune an HIGHLY recommend it. Vince was super quick with the email responses and help and extremely nice even though i was difficult.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't use the manual shift, slap it into M and leave it alone. The car PULLS, especially at 50mph when theres some fresh air flowing over the intercooler. Let it sit too long idling and the IAT's go to the roof...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am getting excited, I want my tune NOW!!!! No cable yet or email tune because of my mods


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

when i was driving it today in the afternoon nothing it felt bone stock, Kinda weird. I was able to chirp the tires going from 1-2nd but nothing since morning since the weather got warm. I do have 7 gallons of 87 and the rest in 91 with octane booster mix to make up some difference but it was like that earlier and had no issues. Maybe i need a good full tank of 91 not sure or maybe the car is not responding well to the tune or the weather its about 80-82 degrees not that bad.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That's gonna be your gas... it's been in the 90's here and I'm feeling it pull nicely.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Octane booster is for idiots. There, I said it. I feel better now.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

didnt have a choice already had 87 in there and i needed to get the tune done and send the cable back, thought it would take another day or two to get it. Thanks for the kind words.







oshia86 said:


> Octane booster is for idiots. There, I said it. I feel better now.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Honestly, best choice would've been to wait. As excited as I was to have the tune, I emptied out the 87 tank and ran a day on 93 before I tuned... oshia86 is right, although he could have said it differently. He's not really known for his tact, but usually has good info.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

well whats done is done, nothing went wrong and the car is running good. In the end thats what counts. Now i need to stay off the gas soo much and see if i can get better MPG's in D mode. I like the fact it shifts to the next gear at lower rpms. The stock gear shifts were terrible, way too high.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> didnt have a choice already had 87 in there and i needed to get the tune done and send the cable back, thought it would take another day or two to get it. Thanks for the kind words.


Just poking fun. 



boats4life said:


> Honestly, best choice would've been to wait. As excited as I was to have the tune, I emptied out the 87 tank and ran a day on 93 before I tuned... oshia86 is right, although he could have said it differently. He's not really known for his tact, but usually has good info.


Thank you. 

Spending time on ls1gto will do that to you. I forget sometimes that the people here aren't accustomed to the serious ball busting that goes on over there.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I have a trifecta question...I read that there is now a Eco mode which reduces boost pressure to 12 psi or so...if that was the case (say in our winter months) could I go back to running regular (87) octane on that tune as?

I of course realize that i'd have to empty that out and put in 91+ before switching modes.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you still need super when running on eco mode. you could just flash it back to stock for winter if you like then you can run 87


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Honestly, you get better mpg's with the tune in Eco mode with 91+ than stock with 87, just keep it in Eco mode and if you put it in manual mode, just keep the rpms down if your in the snow. The tune is not going to hurt your winter driving, your tires are, buy a good set of winter dedicated tires, I run contintental winter tires on our impala SS, goes through everything.
Later,
Steve


----------



## Marshall Media (Jul 31, 2011)

*89, 91, or 92 with Trifecta Tune?*

I have a new 2011 Cruze Eco 6-speed manual with less than 1,500 miles on it, and have been reading much about the Trifecta Tune. Currently use 89 for gas. Will I still see improvement in performance/fuel economy sticking with 89 grade gas, or is it absolutely imperative to use premium-grade (91 or better) gas?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

you will see improvement when stock on 91. Not only a slight performance from the more advanced spark but also an efficiency gain of the motor from the advanced spark.


Tune does ABSOLUTELY require it... else it may not be able to pull enough spark out under certain load conditions to prevent spark knock.


----------



## cruzed (Aug 23, 2011)

I recommend to all my customers that they put a premium fuel into the turbo Cruze. At least 89. They just run that much better. I specifically tell my lot manager to NOT put 87 in them. I have a good relationship with my Cruze Customers and stay in contact with them as much as possible. If the car performs better than they are more happy and then I'm happy. When my Cruze M6 Eco comes in, in a few weeks, I will be doing the tune with an intake. I will be filling her myself off the delivery truck with Premium 93. You folks have the right to request premium when you buy it. Make sure you tell your Sales Consultant initially. Go with them to fill it. You're dropping the dough. It's your car. You lead them. Funny coming from a Salesman but That's the way I am.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah it would help a lot if they filled they things with premium in the beginning.


----------

